# Ventura & Santa Barbara, California Photographer



## Ventura Photographer (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been a professional photographer for a ridiculously long time (since 1980) this is my professional website Ventura and Santa Barbara Photography. Professional Photographer in Ventura County.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi.

Look, just because you've been shooting for 30 years doesn't mean you're a professional. 

/reads more of OP/

But wait! You've got a professional web site! You ARE a professional! 

Welcome, professional! 

Welcome to the friendliest photography forum on the innerwebs.

Wait, has anyone ever, you know... *told *you you're a professional photographer? Because just to be safe we're not allowed to be professionals until someone else calls us that. Just want to make sure. 

(Sorry, don't mind me... there was a run on "professional photographers" and how to know if you're one recently and I just couldn't help myself.  )


----------



## Ventura Photographer (Nov 20, 2010)

Professional... Well... It's paid the bills pretty well up until, lets say...2007 or so?

God I hope I don't have to get a real job


----------



## tevo (Nov 20, 2010)

Ventura Photographer said:


> God I hope I don't have to get a real job


 
story of my life


----------



## Ventura Photographer (Nov 21, 2010)

tevo said:


> Ventura Photographer said:
> 
> 
> > God I hope I don't have to get a real job
> ...


 
Yeah... I was just never cut out for it... I'm just too screwy for most employers.


----------

